# Show your new Noreve cover!



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful.  What's the name of the skin on your KDX?


----------



## EKBrowne (Aug 27, 2009)

Great combinations.. I love the green!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the green, too, and I'm not even that much of a green lover.

Betsy


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Beautiful. What's the name of the skin on your KDX?


The skins for the DX I made custom, at skinit.com!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's all very nice!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

All are beautiful.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

do you only make them for DX?  Do they fit inside the cover?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice ... green one seems to stick out.


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

Now that I think about it, I think I know why the Kindle DX cases looks so plain. It must be due to the large size. I tried picturing the DX case in olive green but still think it would be too plain, though the Kindle 2 case in olive green looks nice. It got to be the large size of the DX cases...hence all colors will just look very plain on such a large area...


----------



## Johanna (Aug 7, 2009)

My new light purple KDX cover has arrived. And it still fits with the cover in the inside pocket of my Vera bowler bag.

PICS:


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the light purple, it looks better here, than on the Noreve website!
Soft and feminine color 
Pretty combo also


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a very pretty shade of purple and I also think your skin is lovely!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I plan to get both the olive green and light purple. But the light purple looks really bright in the picture. The olive green is perfect. Though, I debating on whether or not to get the green one from M-Edge.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I just ordered a Noreve Tradition for my Kindle 2 in Jean Vintage.  I have seen photos online - some look denimy colored and some brighter.. I will post a photo when I get it.  If anyone is interested I am going to put my almost never used Oberon Red River Garden Kindle 2 cover (with straps) for sale on the Buy,Sell,Trade,Barter board.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

The green is really pretty


----------

